# Moka Pot trials



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Despite spending plenty on an espresso machine, this morning I broke out the old moka pot. I

used the oracles grinder on its most coarse setting (which is still fine) and off I brewed.

450ml of water vs 22g coffee.

It was acceptable but almost tasted 'sweaty' ha! I am tempted to say it wasn't strong enough.

i used the moka because I wanted to sit at the table reading a broadsheet with a pot of nice coffee and look intelligent.

I achieved one of the above, I bet you can guess which one.

What do you think? I'm thinking I'll double the dose tomorrow as the basket was nowhere near filled. I keep it clean so can't think that has anything to do with it.

Im keen to rekindle the French press but I'm in domestic negotiations at the moment in buying another grinder as 'I already have one'


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

With moka, fill the basket to the brim. The required dose is a function of which 'cup' version you are using. 2,4, 6 etc. so always fill to the brim. Grind slightly courser than espresso. Use a low heat and take it off the heat as soon as the lighter / steam bubbles start to come through.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

As above. You dont need to weigh anything. Fill to the brim of basket, level with back of a knife. The water should just reach the bottom of the valve on the inside.


----------

